# Creamy Carbonara



## Phoenix

https://www.jocooks.com/recipes/creamy-carbonara/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=e740aa13fd-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-e740aa13fd-56701593

Creamy Carbonara

This Creamy Carbonara is a plate of heavenly, creamy pasta. Silky spaghetti with crispy pancetta in a super creamy and cheesy sauce. Simply delicious and so easy to make them at home.

Servings: 4

Ingredients:

8 ounces spaghetti uncooked
6 oz pancetta chopped
2 cups half and half
2 large egg yolks
1 1/2 cups Parmesan cheese freshly grated, plus more for garnish
1 tsp pepper freshly ground
4 tbsp basil chopped

Instructions:

Bring a large pot of salted water to boil over high heat. Add the pasta and cook according to package instructions. Drain and set aside.

Add the pancetta to a large skillet and saute over medium-low heat until crisp, about 8 minutes. Transfer the pancetta to a bowl using a slotted spoon.

Add the half and half to the skillet and bring to a simmer. Whisk the egg yolks into the sauce. Whisk in the Parmesan cheese. Stir in the black pepper. Taste for salt and season if needed. I find no salt is needed since the cheese adds plenty of saltiness.

Add the cooked spaghetti, bacon and basil to the skillet and toss well to combine.

Garnish with more Parmesan cheese if desired and serve immediately.

Recipe Notes:

Half and half has 12 percent fat content. Heavy cream can also be used. It is also called heavy whipping cream because it's whipping cream with a milk fat content between 36 and 40 percent.

Leftovers: Store leftovers in an airtight container for 3 to 4 days. Make sure to refrigerate within two hours of cooking.


----------



## jvallas

Thanks!


----------



## LibertyRose

Makes me hungry, it looks delicious.


----------



## eikeat

Sounds delirious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitbreak

Thank you. I'll use low fat half and half.


----------

